# Wireless with Airlink card and ndiswrapper on laptop

## turtles

Toshiba satellite A45-S120 

my emerge info is here

Wireless not working

lspci

```
01:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB PRO/100 VE (MOB) Ethernet                                Controller (rev 83)

01:0b.0 CardBus bridge: Toshiba America Info Systems ToPIC100 PCI to Cardbus Bri                               dge with ZV Support (rev 33)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: 
```

OR a Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Libertas] 80                               2.11b/g Wireless (rev 03) wireless card.

research shows I need ndiswrapper, followed instructions install went well.

If there is amodule that makes this card work (airlink AWLC3026) please do post.

l

```
lapcat turtle # modprobe ndiswrapper

FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found.

```

Do i need to recompile my kernel for this to work?

I was under that impression but I cant seem to find official gentoo instructions for getting wireless hardware to be recognized by the kernel.

EDIT so I am following the only directions I can find in man ndiswrapper

and here is some more of what I get

```
lapcat turtle # ndiswrapper -l

Installed ndis drivers:

mrv8000c        driver present, hardware present

mrv8000c.sys    invalid driver!

lapcat turtle # ndiswrapper -m

modprobe config already contains alias directive

lapcat turtle # ndiswrapper -kernel module

Usage: ndiswrapper OPTION

Manage ndis drivers for ndiswrapper.

-i inffile        Install driver described by 'inffile'

-d devid driver   Use installed 'driver' for 'devid'

-e driver         Remove 'driver'

-l                List installed drivers

-m                Write configuration for modprobe

-hotplug          (Re)Generate hotplug information

where 'devid' is either PCIID or USBID of the form XXXX:XXXX

lapcat turtle # ndiswrapper -hotplug

lapcat turtle # ndiswrapper -d mrv8000c

Usage: ndiswrapper OPTION

Manage ndis drivers for ndiswrapper.

-i inffile        Install driver described by 'inffile'

-d devid driver   Use installed 'driver' for 'devid'

-e driver         Remove 'driver'

-l                List installed drivers

-m                Write configuration for modprobe

-hotplug          (Re)Generate hotplug information

where 'devid' is either PCIID or USBID of the form XXXX:XXXX

lapcat turtle # ndiswrapper -d mrv8000c driver

'MRV8000C' is not a valid device ID

lapcat turtle # lspci 

#I edited out non important stuff here.

00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03)

01:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB PRO/100 VE (MOB) Ethernet Controller (rev 83)

01:0b.0 CardBus bridge: Toshiba America Info Systems ToPIC100 PCI to Cardbus Bridge with ZV Support (rev 33)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Libertas] 802.11b/g Wireless (rev 03)

lapcat turtle # ndiswrapper -d 02:00.0 driver

'02:00.0' is not a valid device ID

lapcat turtle #
```

and Ideas?

----------

## HeXiLeD

See if these help :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-377578-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-369024-highlight-.html?sid=9a459230a451474f82792a53c224a84c

----------

## turtles

Good link thanks!

 *Quote:*   

> o add the line "alias wlan0 ndiswrapper" to /etc/modules.conf. You also have to add configuration directives to either /etc/conf.d/net or /etc/conf.d/wireless - have you done this?

 

I have "alias wlan0 ndiswrapper" to /etc/modules.conf.

I did not add configuration directives to either /etc/conf.d/net or /etc/conf.d/wireless.

How do I do that?

conf.d/net

```
iface_eth0="dhcp"

dhcpcd_eth0=""

```

I do not have a .wireless but I do have a extreemly confusing wireless.example

I have a working eth0.

```
lapcat turtle # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

```

I recompiled my kernel but cannot install it so I started another topic for thse problems.

I want to use the wireless to work at coffeeshops etc.. so I need to be able to connect to different networks. I have a wireless lan too.

I do not care about encryption or anything fancy

thanks for any ideas.

----------

## turtles

I am still reading wpa_supplicant.conf.example and /etc/conf.d/wirelessexample

I dont understand anything they say.

Edit: After 9 months I did eventualy get the AWLC3026 to work. I mostly had to correctly configure kernel and ndiswrapper.  

I have not had to edit the above files to get it to work.

----------

